# Marco Island is CLOSED to tourists



## Sea Six (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Sea Six (Mar 25, 2020)

Beaches are closed, there is NO public access.  Don't even come here


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 26, 2020)

We have NO reported cases of Corona virus and want to keep it that way.


----------



## LMD (Mar 26, 2020)

Here is a copy of the press release. There are no confirmed cases on Marco Island because they are NOT testing at NCH (the local hospital). Local physicians are having a hard time getting people tested and those with symptoms and scripts can not get tests. I am sure the virus is on Marco and we have to act like it is to keep everyone safe. 





						City of Marco Island Press Release(03-25-2020) 007 | City of Marco Island Florida
					






					www.cityofmarcoisland.com


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 26, 2020)

I meant to ask...
Do the dolphins miss the tour boats,
or are they happier to be left alone?


----------



## LMD (Mar 26, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I meant to ask...
> Do the dolphins miss the tour boats,
> or are they happier to be left alone?


I will ask the next time I see one and let you know


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 26, 2020)

The dolphins still have plenty of boats to play with, just not as many as usual. 

As of today, cases of virus in certain counties I am tracking:
Dade (Miami) - 616
Broward (Ft Lauderdale) - 504
Orange (Orlando) - 110
Collier (Naples) - 65
Lee (Ft Myers) - 56





__





						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					fdoh.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 26, 2020)

LMD said:


> Here is a copy of the press release. There are no confirmed cases on Marco Island because they are NOT testing at NCH (the local hospital). Local physicians are having a hard time getting people tested and those with symptoms and scripts can not get tests. I am sure the virus is on Marco and we have to act like it is to keep everyone safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NCH is NOT the primary hospital for Marco Island.  The last 2 times I called 911 to get my wife an ambulance, Physicians Regional on 951 was where they went.  Also, her surgical Staff is all centered at Physician's Regional on Pine Ridge.  Given the number of diagnosed cases, obviously there is testing going on.  Do you work for CNN?  You seem full of FAKE NEWS. Personal opinion - NOT FACTS


----------



## LMD (Mar 27, 2020)

I have worked in healthcare in Naples/Marco for 12 years. And there is NO primary hospital designated for Marco Island just so you know.

By the way, one confirmed case on Marco and the patient has been hospitalized as of yesterday. So yes the virus has crossed the bridge!


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 27, 2020)

LMD said:


> I have worked in healthcare in Naples/Marco for 12 years. And there is NO primary hospital designated for Marco Island just so you know.
> 
> By the way, one confirmed case on Marco and the patient has been hospitalized as of yesterday. So yes the virus has crossed the bridge!


Sorry to hear of the case on Marco. Keeping my distance and going out only for prescriptions here in estero, where I believe we have four cases.  Wish we knew something about those who have it. Were they traveling.  Do they work at a grocery store as a mailman, etc.


----------



## theo (Mar 27, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Sorry to hear of the case on Marco. Keeping my distance and going out only for prescriptions here in estero, where I believe we have four cases.  Wish we knew something about those who have it. Were they traveling.  Do they work at a grocery store as a mailman, etc.



HIPPA "privacy protection", while certainly of good and noble intent, seems to have some *un*intended negative consequences when, in the interest of protecting individual privacy (a concept I greatly respect), the general public cannot obtain enough useful details that might help *others* to assess their own vulnerability, recent contacts, direct exposure, etc.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 27, 2020)

theo said:


> HIPPA "privacy protection", while certainly of good and noble intent, seems to have some *un*intended negative consequences when, in the interest of protecting individual privacy (a concept I greatly respect), the general public cannot obtain enough useful details that might help *others* to assess their own vulnerability, recent contacts, known direct exposure, etc.


Right!


----------



## LMD (Mar 27, 2020)

Totally agree with you. The purpose of the test is also to reduce transmission. The only way that will be accomplished is if those that are positive inform others that they have had close contact with so they can isolate. We were notified that there was someone who tested positive on my daughters school campus in Naples but they would give no further information as to if it was a student, parent or teacher.  I have since found out it was a teacher! 

I am just coming back from meeting with a physician who lives on Marco Island. He said "they are really not testing anywhere in the county right now" (Collier County) so yes it may look like there are few cases on paper but in reality there are probably thousands walking around Naples with it.


----------



## Panina (Mar 27, 2020)

theo said:


> HIPPA "privacy protection", while certainly of good and noble intent, seems to have some *un*intended negative consequences when, in the interest of protecting individual privacy (a concept I greatly respect), the general public cannot obtain enough useful details that might help *others* to assess their own vulnerability, recent contacts, known direct exposure, etc.


Hippa a major issue.  My state is not even letting us know how many tests were done.  Of those that test positive where in the county they are either is not known.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 27, 2020)

LMD said:


> Totally agree with you. The purpose of the test is also to reduce transmission. The only way that will be accomplished is if those that are positive inform others that they have had close contact with so they can isolate. We were notified that there was someone who tested positive on my daughters school campus in Naples but they would give no further information as to if it was a student, parent or teacher.  I have since found out it was a teacher!
> 
> I am just coming back from meeting with a physician who lives on Marco Island. He said "they are really not testing anywhere in the county right now" (Collier County) so yes it may look like there are few cases on paper but in reality there are probably thousands walking around Naples with it.


so scary.  there are many in my subdivision who are playing golf in foursomes and sharing carts, who are gathering outside condos and sitting in circles close to each other, etc,  If someone has it in my subdivision, it will spread.  I have had no contact with anyone here for 17 days so should be okay, as long as pharmacist, mailman, checkout clerk do not have it.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 27, 2020)

Estero Florida. Walmart subdivision adjoining Walmart told that anyone who shopped there today should quarantine for ten days


----------



## Deb & Bill (Mar 28, 2020)

HIPAA (Healthcare Insurance Portability and Accountability Act) doesn't mean you cannot give general information about a situation.  It just means you cannot give specific information about a person's medical condition.  There should be no reason why they cannot give the number of cases in a town, especially if they give the number in a county.   Currently we have two cases on Marco and I haven't heard of any deaths in Collier County.  One in Ave Maria (not the island, the inland community) and the rest of them in Naples.  Total of 85 in Collier since 5PM last night. https://floridadisaster.org/covid19/

Governor DeSantis has instructed that there be no vacation rentals for the next 14 days and they should be cancelled.  If someone was arriving on Saturday, March 28, they would be permitted to stay.  But after that, no.

There are no hospitals on Marco.  There is an NCH Urgent Care Center at Bald Eagle and San Marco Road.  But Collier County EMS will transport to Naples Hospitals and Life Flight will transport emergent cases to Lee County.  Marco Island EMS are only permitted to stabilize until Collier County arrives.

Lee County stopped testing on Thursday because they ran out of swabs.  Last I heard they were still testing in Naples based on physician's orders.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 3, 2020)

Here is what is going on as far as testing on Marco Island.  If you suspect you have virus symptoms, you must contact you PCP.  Your Doctor will evaluate you, in my case over a video conference call on your iPhone.  If the Dr thinks you need to be tested, he will send you a prescription to your e-mail.  Then, you call the test site to schedule an appointment.  It is a drive-thru tent kind of set-up, where they swab your nose or mouth.  Your Dr gets the results in about 4 or 5 days.  At no time do you go into an office or physically appear somewhere other than the suited test tech at the drive-through.  I have not been tested, I just asked my Dr today what was going on when I got my monthly INR test - via video conference call!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 3, 2020)

Our neighbors family flew down on Sunday march 30 and are staying on Marco island is a hotel  until Monday. They are from Chicago suburbs


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Here is what is going on as far as testing on Marco Island.  If you suspect you have virus symptoms, you must contact you PCP.  Your Doctor will evaluate you, in my case over a video conference call on your iPhone.  If the Dr thinks you need to be tested, he will send you a prescription to your e-mail.  Then, you call the test site to schedule an appointment.  It is a drive-thru tent kind of set-up, where they swab your nose or mouth.  Your Dr gets the results in about 4 or 5 days.  At no time do you go into an office or physically appear somewhere other than the suited test tech at the drive-through.  I have not been tested, I just asked my Dr today what was going on when I got my monthly INR test - via video conference call!


Seems to be different than the drive through test site here in Jacksonville. Up here they have kept removing criteria requiring a test. Now you only need to have respiratory symptoms or work on the front line. In the past, you had to also have a fever and other symptoms. You are evaluated on site and if you qualify, you are tested. No need to see your PCP.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 3, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Our neighbors family flew down on Sunday, March 39 and are staying on Marco Island in a hotel  until Monday....



By my reckoning, March 39 is a [Wednesday].
.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 3, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> By my reckoning, March 39 is a Saturday.
> .




Let me see.......  March 31st was on a Tuesday, so March 39 would be 8 days later, correct?






.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 3, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Let me see.......  March 31st was on a Tuesday, so March 39 would be 8 days later, correct?



You are correct... Wednesday.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 4, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Seems to be different than the drive through test site here in Jacksonville. Up here they have kept removing criteria requiring a test. Now you only need to have respiratory symptoms or work on the front line. In the past, you had to also have a fever and other symptoms. You are evaluated on site and if you qualify, you are tested. No need to see your PCP.


IT IS WHAT IT IS!  NO EXCEPTION!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> IT IS WHAT IT IS!  NO EXCEPTION!


 Not sure what I said that was upsetting. I was just pointing out the differences. I would think that there would be consistency within the state, but perhaps not. It isn't like I plan to come down to Marco and try to get tested. Sheesh.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 4, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> By my reckoning, March 39 is a [Wednesday].
> .


Typo it was March 30. The point is the family has been there all week, called the resort before they arrived and were assured it will be okay.  So either a blatant disregard for the law by the hotel or no enforcement from Marco island.   The daughter is staying behind and will drive my neighbors up to Chicago area on Monday


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 6, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what I said that was upsetting. I was just pointing out the differences. I would think that there would be consistency within the state, but perhaps not. It isn't like I plan to come down to Marco and try to get tested. Sheesh.


There really isn't concrete consistency from one county to another within our state - I think they're changing the criteria as needed because it's such a fluid situation.  I know Orange County changed their qualifiers after the first week or so of when they started the drive through testing.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 6, 2020)

Spoke to the daughter, family staying at a Marriott hotel on a Marco on the beach until Wednesday.  They are using the pool and the beach.


----------



## mbh (Apr 7, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Spoke to the daughter, family staying at a Marriott hotel on a Marco on the beach until Wednesday.  They are using the pool and the beach.


IMHO this is highly irresponsible behavior. Traveling down to Florida and then traveling back puts others at risk. People should stay home for the time being.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 7, 2020)

mbh said:


> IMHO this is highly irresponsible behavior. Traveling down to Florida and then traveling back puts others at risk. People should stay home for the time being.


Agree. I was shocked.  And they flew down from Chicago suburb. I heard on news that Marco beaches are now open and the people there are not happy


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 7, 2020)

Marco will be opening two public access ramps to the beach tomorrow.  For residents only.  There is no public parking near these two access points to discourage people from coming from inland to use the beach.  You enter the beach at one ramp, and depart from the other.  This was done for the residents who claim they need to walk the beach daily for exercise.  You can bring water and a towel, but no chairs.  You are NOT encouraged to spend the day, just take your regular walk.  That's what I am reading here.  If you've got more post it up, but don't tell me what I've learned so far is wrong.

Also if you have been allowed into the JW Marriott, or some of the other beachfront resorts,  you can use the beach as long as you obey the social distance rules.  They WILL ticket you.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 7, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Marco will be opening two public access ramps to the beach tomorrow.  For residents only.  There is no public parking near these two access points to discourage people from coming from inland to use the beach.  You enter the beach at one ramp, and depart from the other.  This was done for the residents who claim they need to walk the beach daily for exercise.  You can bring water and a towel, but no chairs.  You are NOT encouraged to spend the day, just take your regular walk.  That's what I am reading here.  If you've got more post it up, but don't tell me what I've learned so far is wrong.
> 
> Also if you have been allowed into the JW Marriott, or some of the other beachfront resorts,  you can use the beach as long as you obey the social distance rules.  They WILL ticket you.


Glad to hear that. Still surprised the hotel was open to tourists.  The article on wink did not say the beach was for residents only, quoted a resident as being upset because they thought lots of people would come and infect them. Also wink neglected to mention that they can’t bring chairs.  So be ready to turn away people who heard it on wink.

just found out my cousin his wife and daughter have the virus.  He is in hospital, daughter just got released. She was a college student who come to Florida during spring break,without telling her parents.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2020)

Marriott's Crystal Shores is open as well as its pool. Since they have private beach access, I suspect no issue going to the beach there either.

*Marriott’s Crystal Shores*
_Marco Island, Florida, USA
*Resort Status:* Open only for Owner and Interval International arrivals from Wednesday, March 25, 2020 through Thursday, April 23, 2020 (subject to change). Limited amenities and services currently in place.
*Resort Amenities: *The following services and amenities have been modified or are currently unavailable due to government orders and other precautions that have been implemented due to COVID-19: Daily housekeeping is no longer available, fitness center/classes, spa(s), hot tub(s), Kids club, arcades/media rooms, BBQ grills are currently closed. *The resort’s pools are open.* If applicable, resort activity schedules have also been modified or cancelled in accordance with CDC, WHO and local guidelines. Additionally, if applicable, food and beverage outlets are only offering take-out service._


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 7, 2020)

We'll see how it goes next week.  Total confirmed cases seem to be going down, so maybe they are relaxing


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 7, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Glad to hear that. Still surprised the hotel was open to tourists.  The article on wink did not say the beach was for residents only, quoted a resident as being upset because they thought lots of people would come and infect them. Also wink neglected to mention that they can’t bring chairs.  So be ready to turn away people who heard it on wink.
> 
> just found out my cousin his wife and daughter have the virus.  He is in hospital, daughter just got released. She was a college student who come to Florida during spring break,without telling her parents.


Marco doesn't fight with the JW Marriott.  The beach access boardwalks are for residents only 1 in, and 1 out.  It's not that the BEACH is residents only, just MOST of the access points. Hard to detail it.  If you aren't sure you can get in, stay home.  Tigertail and South Beach public access beaches with parking are CLOSED!  NO place for the Naples people to go.  Pretty much residents only.  I can take my boat, but not my car.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 8, 2020)

My point is if the news says they are open, and neglects to mention no parking, no chairs, etc, you are going to get some vis. After all, the governor allowed recreation and exercise.


----------



## LMD (Apr 8, 2020)

City of Marco Island Press Release 


04-08-20 019 


Marco Island Public Pedestrian Beach Access to Remain Closed 


On Monday, April 6th the Marco Island City Council voted 4-3 for a limited reopening of one pedestrian access and one egress point to the Marco Island beach.  The intention was to provide the opportunity for residents to be able to walk Marco Island’s wide beaches, as a means to be outside, get exercise, and seek relief from the stresses of this time of worldwide emergency, something that many island residents asked for.  What has become apparent subsequently and immediately is an extremely high level of concern among Marco Island’s residents that any action with even the potential to increase visitor traffic is an action that puts them further at risk.  It is clear that the social cost and community-wide anxiety triggered by the opening of even a single pedestrian beach access point is not worth the few walks on the beach it would provide for our residents. 

I am therefore announcing that under the authority granted by the Marco Island City Council in declaring a State of Emergency on March 16, 2020, and under Section 106 of the City’s Civil Emergency Code, in consultation with City Council Chairman Erik Brechnitz, that the public pedestrian beach access points at Maple and Collier Boulevard and Winterberry Drive and Collier Boulevard will not reopen on April 13, and will remain closed through at least April 30, 2020 pending further City Council action.  My preference would be that the City Council have the opportunity to reconsider this action as a body, but for that to happen would require further delay, and I am confident that the Council will agree that immediate action in this case is what is best for the Marco Island community.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 8, 2020)

They should have just allowed the locals to walk on without making it a big TV news item and getting everyone so excited.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, so much for that idea.  CANCELLED!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 9, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Well, so much for that idea.  CANCELLED!


Yes, and three negative letters to the editor in today’s paper.  Too bad the press got hold of this


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 10, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> We'll see how it goes next week.  Total confirmed cases seem to be going down, so maybe they are relaxing


Deaths in Florida were increasing at 12% per day over the last week. Deaths lag infections by 2-3 weeks. Cases only count if you get sick enough to matter since virtually nobody else is being tested.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 10, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Deaths in Florida were increasing at 12% per day over the last week. Deaths lag infections by 2-3 weeks. Cases only count if you get sick enough to matter since virtually nobody else is being tested.


Confirmed new cases in Florida are down from the peak the last 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Apr 11, 2020)

Confirmed cases on Marco keep increasing.  Yesterday, they were up to 8.  17% of the confirmed cases in Collier County are non-Florida residents.  Only Broward has more non-Florida cases.  And they lead Collier by 20.  Collier now has more non-resident cases than Miami-Dade.   Florida is expected to peak about April 21 and Collier County will peak a week or two later.  Collier is lagging everyone else in Florida.  The Canadians have pretty much all left.  But the Yankees are still coming in for Easter.  

If your "home" is on the beach, you can use the beach.  If you aren't located on the beach, you are out of luck.  Two classes of citizens on Marco.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 12, 2020)

The first death in Charlotte county was someone with a connection.  My sisters sister in law lives there and her daughters mother in law lives nearby. In early March the flew to Texas together for their granddaughters baby shower.  The mother in law got the virus, although they didn’t realize it at first, passed away last week, the first fatality in Charlotte county.  The sister in law has it, but a mild case and her husband doesn’t have it.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2020)

Kind'a close to home. That reinforces the SIP protocol, don't it?
I think peep would be surprised to learn how many cases are closer than they think.
.
.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 12, 2020)

My concern is they show total cases as flat for the last several days (total Florida), yet they are are counting more cases as Corona even though their are more factors.  I think the Corona numbers are being over rated and the total true Corona numbers are actually lower, and the rate would be reducing, not staying flat. At least the total is not going up, even though the numbers are not being counted the same.  I also read total deaths are down 15% over the past few years.  I just don't trust the way these numbers are being counted.


----------



## LMD (Apr 13, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> My concern is they show total cases as flat for the last several days (total Florida), yet they are are counting more cases as Corona even though their are more factors.  I think the Corona numbers are being over rated and the total true Corona numbers are actually lower, and the rate would be reducing, not staying flat. At least the total is not going up, even though the numbers are not being counted the same.  I also read total deaths are down 15% over the past few years.  I just don't trust the way these numbers are being counted.


You can find lots of details here about the numbers. It is updated twice per day I believe 


			https://floridadisaster.org/globalassets/covid19/dailies/covid-19-data---daily-report-2020-04-13-0936.pdf


----------



## Deb & Bill (Apr 15, 2020)

Marco now has 9 cases of corona.  Collier cases continue to increase, but the number of non-FL residents confirmed has stayed the same in Collier. 

I use this link since I can always go directly to the current day (or any other day if I want to look back) by going to the daily report. https://floridadisaster.org/covid19/


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 17, 2020)

Deb & Bill said:


> Marco now has 9 cases of corona.  Collier cases continue to increase, but the number of non-FL residents confirmed has stayed the same in Collier.
> 
> I use this link since I can always go directly to the current day (or any other day if I want to look back) by going to the daily report. https://floridadisaster.org/covid19/


Of course the number of cases is increasing.  They are now counting people who are testing for similar COVID-19 symptoms as positive whether they have it or not!  People testing negative for the virus, but who have COVID-like symptoms, are being counted as having it, whether they do or do not.  Ask me how I know!   I was diagnosed as having "pneumotitus". counted as COVID-19, but DON'T HAVE IT!  The Collier numbers are bullshit!  I was taken to Physicians Regional 951 by ambulance, and put in an area where most of the staff didn't even wear a MASK!  The wing reserved for Corona cases was about EMPTY!  I am now one of the Collier cases, and NEVER HAD IT!  Don't believe the crap you are reading.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 17, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> They are now counting people who are testing for similar COVID-19 symptoms as positive whether they have it or not!



That may be becuz the tests are not 100% reliable and the incidence of false negatives is high.
I read about a fellow who tested negative 3x, ended quarantine, and then his family came down with it.
Symptoms that mimic it may be just as reliable. "If it walks like a duck, if it acts like a duck, then..."
.
.


----------



## LMD (Apr 18, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> That may be becuz the tests are not 100% reliable and the incidence of false negatives is high.
> I read about a fellow who tested negative 3x, ended quarantine, and then his family came down with it.
> Symptoms that mimic it may be just as reliable. "If it walks like a duck, if it acts like a duck, then..."
> 
> .


Yes, there are plenty of false negatives even with all the symptoms. We have a family member who has been very ill for 3 weeks, tested negative. Went to the ER 2x's 3rd time finally admitted to ICU when oxygen below 90%. A second test came back negative. He has all the symptoms of COVID.  No prior history of respiratory disease or other co-morbid factors.


----------



## LMD (Apr 18, 2020)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 18, 2020)

I read today that the Jacksonville beaches have been reopened.  I actually think this to be a bad decision because it may cause young folks to flock to it in large groups!

I wonder if other beaches in the state may be just around the corner from also reopening ?



.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 18, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I read today that the Jacksonville beaches have been reopened.  I actually think this to be a bad decision because it may cause young folks to flock to it in large groups!
> 
> I wonder if other beaches in the state may be just around the corner from also reopening ?
> 
> ...


I sure hope so, with all the fresh ocean breezes probably the safest place to exercise other than mountain hikes.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 18, 2020)

LMD said:


> Yes, there are plenty of false negatives even with all the symptoms. We have a family member who has been very ill for 3 weeks, tested negative. Went to the ER 2x's 3rd time finally admitted to ICU when oxygen below 90%. A second test came back negative. He has all the symptoms of COVID.  No prior history of respiratory disease or other co-morbid factors.


One of the tests they did on me was the 6 minute walk.  My O2 was 97 when we started, and the goal was to stay above 90 after 6 minutes of walking.  I was down to around 93 when she said inhale thru your nose and exhale thru your mouth, then the O2 went back to 96.  So she said I don't need to use oxygen when I go home.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 18, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I read today that the Jacksonville beaches have been reopened.  I actually think this to be a bad decision because it may cause young folks to flock to it in large groups!
> 
> I wonder if other beaches in the state may be just around the corner from also reopening ?



Some beaches were already open - some have restrictions such as limited times or for exercise purposes only.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 18, 2020)

I beaches should be closed, then so should Home Depot. LOL


----------



## LMD (Apr 18, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> One of the tests they did on me was the 6 minute walk.  My O2 was 97 when we started, and the goal was to stay above 90 after 6 minutes of walking.  I was down to around 93 when she said inhale thru your nose and exhale thru your mouth, then the O2 went back to 96.  So she said I don't need to use oxygen when I go home.


That is good news! Do you have a pulse ox? It is a good idea to keep tabs on it because sometimes people's O2 sats  drop without them realizing it.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 18, 2020)

LMD said:


> That is good news! Do you have a pulse ox? It is a good idea to keep tabs on it because sometimes people's O2 sats  drop without them realizing it.


I don't know what that is, so no!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> I don't know what that is, so no!


Thingy that you put on your finger to measure blood oxygen levels.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 18, 2020)

LMD said:


> Yes, there are plenty of false negatives even with all the symptoms. We have a family member who has been very ill for 3 weeks, tested negative. Went to the ER 2x's 3rd time finally admitted to ICU when oxygen below 90%. A second test came back negative. He has all the symptoms of COVID.  No prior history of respiratory disease or other co-morbid factors.


I believe they were certain enough that I was not a false negative since they put me in a wing of the hospital where most of the staff don't even wear a mask.  Between the sinus swabs, the blood tests, urine test, chest X-rays, etc, they covered it pretty well.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 18, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Thingy that you put on your finger to measure blood oxygen levels.


I get the springy thingy, but you also need the meter to read it.  They had that thing on me 6 times a day.


----------



## Panina (Apr 18, 2020)

Panina said:


> Hippa a major issue.  My state is not even letting us know how many tests were done.  Of those that test positive where in the county they are either is not known.


They now list the county and zip code which is still vast areas.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 18, 2020)

LMD said:


> That is good news! Do you have a pulse ox? It is a good idea to keep tabs on it because sometimes people's O2 sats  drop without them realizing it.


They wrote me a fancy prescription to fill after I got out of the hospital (1 of many).  It was actually the OTC MUCINEX expectorant.  It has been clearing out the gunk in my lungs, and I am breathing SO much better!  I've also got steroids (prednisone) and a couple of anti-infectives I can't even spell.  Also, a rescue inhaler Albuterol Sulfate HFA to squirt down my throat if I have trouble breathing again.  It's been a scary experience for me, and I will not support the brave who just want to get out there and pretend things are back to normal.  I get it, most will not be affected.  But if YOU end up gasping for air, THEN you will get it!  The whole experience scared the CRAP out of me.  Started with the fever of 100.8, the chills, the nausea, and so many other routine things before the breathing went into trouble.  Don't risk it if you don't have to.


----------



## Panina (Apr 18, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> They wrote me a fancy prescription to fill after I got out of the hospital (1 of many).  It was actually the OTC MUCINEX expectorant.  It has been clearing out the gunk in my lungs, and I am breathing SO much better!  I've also got steroids (prednisone) and a couple of anti-infectives I can't even spell.  Also, a rescue inhaler Albuterol Sulfate HFA to squirt down my throat if I have trouble breathing again.  It's been a scary experience for me, and I will not support the brave who just want to get out there and pretend things are back to normal.  I get it, most will not be affected.  But if YOU end up gasping for air, THEN you will get it!  The whole experience scared the CRAP out of me.  Started with the fever of 100.8, the chills, the nausea, and so many other routine things before the breathing went into trouble.  Don't risk it if you don't have to.


Everyone I heard that experienced it agrees with you, don’t risk it.   I am glad you are doing better and sorry you had to go through this.  I thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 18, 2020)

You can have a fever and the chills and so many other things, but once you notice your lungs can't get enough air anymore - THAT IS SCARY!


----------



## Panina (Apr 18, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> You can have a fever and the chills and so many other things, but once you notice your lungs can't get enough air anymore - THAT IS SCARY!


I just read this and it says lots








						Broadway star Nick Cordero faces leg amputation due to coronavirus, wife says
					

The wife of Tony Award-nominated actor Nick Cordero, who specialized in playing tough guys on Broadway, says her husband will have to have his right leg amputated after suffering complications from the coronavirus.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 30, 2020)

Our beaches were opened up today.  Go for it!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 30, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Our beaches were opened up today.  Go for it!


Coming all the way there in one week


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 30, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Coming all the way there in one week.



Gosh. Peep will still be getting sick + dying.
I was worried about going tp SW Florida in July.
.


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Gosh. Peep will still be getting sick + dying.
> I was worried about going tp SW Florida in July.
> .


I live in sw Florida


----------



## R.J.C. (May 1, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Gosh. Peep will still be getting sick + dying.
> I was worried about going tp SW Florida in July.
> .


People have been getting sick and dying since man has been around. Also dying from many other causes? Do you not travel because of those worries as well?


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2020)

I made the reservation Wednesday, Resort was at thirty percent, figured we would have our social distance, sit on balcony or beach in our own chairs.   Governor opened up things on Thursday, all the weeks in rci were gobbled up that day, things may be a bit different than I expected.


----------



## Sea Six (May 1, 2020)

Many things starting to open up!  So glad to see this!

From the Marco Review:
Here are our latest updates on which restaurants are open or opening soon on Marco Island. We have also created special constantly updated sections on The Marco Review App (which is free to download at the App Store and Google Play) listing all the restaurants and activities we know have reopened.

RESTAURANTS
• Café de Marco will open for dinner on Monday May 4th with dining room and outdoor seating available as well as take-out and curbside.

• All four of the Carvelli Group restaurants (Davinci's, Marco Prime,
The Oyster Society and the Snook Inn) will be re-opening on Monday May 4th. Regular hours and Happy Hour will resume at all locations and delivery and take out will continue to be an option for their full menu at Davinci’s and Snook Inn. The salad bar at the Snook Inn will be closed - a house salad or a Caesar salad will be served in lieu of the salad bar as well as a bread service to the table. The bar will be open following the government guidelines. Daily music will resume. As a thank you to the community, for the month of May, the Carvelli Group will offer a Gift card promotion. Buy $100.00 in gift cards and get $20.00 as a gift.

• Crazy Flamingo Bar & Grille will be open from noon - 10pm seven days.
They will abide by the CDC guidelines with continuous cleaning and disinfecting plans in place. For those who do not feel comfortable dining out, they will continue to offer takeout and curbside pickup.

• Dolce Mare are open for a great selection of home made gourmet chocolates, cakes and gelato as well as coffee.

• Mango's Dockside Bistro will have their outdoor patio open, beginning Monday May 4th. Their hours will be Monday - Saturday 11:30am - 8:00 pm and Sunday 10:00am - 8:00pm. They will continue to abide by the CDC guidelines, making sure that their guests are comfortable and safe - they have continuous cleaning and disinfecting plans in place. For those who do not feel comfortable dining out, they will continue to offer takeout and delivery.

• Michelbob's are open as usual for take-out.

• Nacho Mama's are opening on Monday May 4th at 11 AM and serving until 10 PM seven days a week. They have a large indoor restaurant with plenty of room for social distancing and a huge outdoor patio. Their team members will be using masks to serve the customers. On Cinco de Mayo they will not be doing their usual big party but starting this Tuesday they will be doing $13 all you can eat tacos and that will run throughout the summer on Tuesdays.

• Sunset Grille on South Collier Blvd will open on Thursday May 7th at 11am for take-out, curbside pickup and limited seating, complying with all state and CDC guidelines.

• Sweet Annie's are reopening today (Friday May 1st) with daily hours of 4-9pm.


I'm gonna miss that salad bar at the SNOOK!


----------



## Sea Six (May 1, 2020)

So, if you're one of the brave who want to go out, there will be places open for you.  I hope it all goes well      PS there are MANY other places open for delivery or take out that will soon have limited in house service.  I won't be one of the first in because of my hospitalization, but I will be anxious to see how this goes.  Keep me posted about your experience.


----------



## Sea Six (May 1, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Gosh. Peep will still be getting sick + dying.
> I was worried about going tp SW Florida in July.
> .


Just stay home.PLEASE


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2020)

I actually am enjoying doing curbside service


----------



## Sea Six (May 1, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I actually am enjoying doing curbside service


I hope you will report your experiences.  You are so early on the opening curve.  If you have favorites not on this report, please call and ask what they do.  I believe there are MANY more places doing service here.  We've found we can get whatever we want.


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> I hope you will report your experiences.  You are so early on the opening curve.  If you have favorites not on this report, please call and ask what they do.  I believe there are MANY more places doing service here.  We've found we can get whatever we want.


We used to like the Sandbar and the little place near Snook Inn with fresh seafood.


----------



## Sea Six (May 1, 2020)

Yes, I suspect your favorites are doing something.   I hope you call them and do what you can.  Not exactly back to normal, but you can get some of your favorites now, and hopefully have a great experience, all things considered.  For example, Margaritas. Great Mexican. I know they are open, just not on the list.  We are getting delivery this week!


----------



## rapmarks (May 2, 2020)

Where is margaritas?   We just got switched to charter club


----------



## Sea Six (May 2, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Where is margaritas?   We just got switched to charter club


Town Center Mall, Collier and Bald Eagle, by the Publix.  Marco Brewery and Crazy Flamingo are in that mall, too - very popular.


----------



## rapmarks (May 2, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Town Center Mall, Collier and Bald Eagle, by the Publix.  Marco Brewery and Crazy Flamingo are in that mall, too - very popular.


I just went through my freezer. What I need to do, cook some of the food I have!


----------



## Sea Six (May 2, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I just went through my freezer. What I need to do, cook some of the food I have!


My wife just said "how about we get a delivery from Margarita's tonight?"


----------



## Sea Six (May 2, 2020)

I was out and about today,. Quite surprised how many places are OPEN, but with limited service.  I went to the pool place for more chlorine.  They were only open M-F, curbside, no in-store.  Good for ME I don't have to drag the bottles from the store to my car!  It seems most restaurants are open, but mostly curbside pick-up , or delivery.  I see places are planning on opening indoor dining by removing tables to keep people spread out.  Something about a phase 1 25% occupancy.  One of my favorites is the Snook Inn.  They are open, but my favorite salad bar in the world is closed!  I feel like I can get anything I want.  (Except that salad bar!)


----------



## buzglyd (May 4, 2020)

I will be at the Charter Club the last week of May. I'm wondering about fishing charters. I wouldn't expect a large boat with multiple guests but I would like to book a solo trip with just me and a guide. Are they up and running yet?


----------



## buzglyd (May 4, 2020)

Just got the warning letter from Charter Club. Lots of construction and potentially need to be out of the unit by 8 and return at 5. Or stay in unit all day. Noise as well. We're still going! I'll deal with it.


----------



## rapmarks (May 4, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> Just got the warning letter from Charter Club. Lots of construction and potentially need to be out of the unit by 8 and return at 5. Or stay in unit all day. Noise as well. We're still going! I'll deal with it.


Oh darn.  No one mentioned that.  At home right now and going stir crazy


----------



## Sea Six (May 4, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> I will be at the Charter Club the last week of May. I'm wondering about fishing charters. I wouldn't expect a large boat with multiple guests but I would like to book a solo trip with just me and a guide. Are they up and running yet?


No big party boats here - all 6 pack captains.  Everyone is pretty much back in business, but the large Dinner Cruise boat has limited capacity.  If you're on facebook, search the Marco Review and read up on the charter boats.  You'll have to decide if you want back water, near shore, off shore, etc.


----------



## buzglyd (May 4, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> No big party boats here - all 6 pack captains.  Everyone is pretty much back in business, but the large Dinner Cruise boat has limited capacity.  If you're on facebook, search the Marco Review and read up on the charter boats.  You'll have to decide if you want back water, near shore, off shore, etc.



It looks like May is a pretty good fishing month. I was fishing 30 miles offshore in Tarpon Springs in January and caught five nice GAG grouper but we had to throw them all back. I think I could eat one in May. If my wife comes along, it will have to be near shore or back water. She’s not a deep sea fan.


----------



## Sea Six (May 4, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> It looks like May is a pretty good fishing month. I was fishing 30 miles offshore in Tarpon Springs in January and caught five nice GAG grouper but we had to throw them all back. I think I could eat one in May. If my wife comes along, it will have to be near shore or back water. She’s not a deep sea fan.


It usually depends on what species you are after, what kind of water you want to be in, and how fancy a boat you want, not just for fishing, but creature comfort  (NOT ALL THESE BOATS HAVE HEADS!)  As I said, seek out the Marco Review and do your homework.  My favorite place to start is Sunshine Tours at the Rose Marina.  They offer quite a variety, and score some nice catches that they post on Facebook. 
.


----------



## Panina (May 4, 2020)

I am getting tempted.  Told my other half, Marco Island is opened, we can go.  He looked at me like I was nuts and said sarcastically sure.


----------



## Sea Six (May 4, 2020)

Indoor restaurants are limited to 25% occupancy, so when you walk in you think "Where are all the tables?"  But, most of the places are now OPEN!  Like the Rolling Stones said, you can't always get what you want, but you can get what you NEED!


----------



## Sea Six (May 4, 2020)

As I drive around, Marco Island appears to be 75% open.  You just have to know what is and what isn't. Doesn't take long.


----------



## rapmarks (May 6, 2020)

I am really upset. Got the letter that there will be drilling with jackhammers from eight to five every day. consider skippingbth3vtrip. Nothing else available


----------



## Panina (May 6, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I am really upset. Got the letter that there will be drilling with jackhammers from eight to five every day. consider skippingbth3vtrip. Nothing else available


Why don’t you call the resort and ask them if a sister resort has a unit available for you? Long shot but worth a try.


----------



## buzglyd (May 6, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I am really upset. Got the letter that there will be drilling with jackhammers from eight to five every day. consider skippingbth3vtrip. Nothing else available



I got the letter also. Interesting it went out two weeks before the trip. 

We’re going anyway. I’ll deal with it. I’ll spend most days in or on the water.


----------



## rapmarks (May 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> Why don’t you call the resort and ask them if a sister resort has a unit available for you? Long shot but worth a try.


They told me to call rci and ask. Rci said nothing available to them


----------



## Talent312 (May 6, 2020)

I'd cancel. It'd totally ruin a vacation for me.
Almost as bad as a timeshare presentation.


----------



## Sea Six (May 6, 2020)

With all those HGVC resorts practically right next to each other, it would be nice if Hilton could work something out for you.  Look at Panina - she owns half of them!


----------



## Sea Six (May 6, 2020)

If you're on Facebook, search and like the Marco Review:









						The Marco Review
					

The Marco Review, Marco Island, FL. 24,191 likes · 1,650 talking about this. Marco Island's best visitors' magazine with all the information on where to go and what to do in Marco Island and the...




					www.facebook.com
				




Check it out to see what's open, and do some research for your visit.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 8, 2020)

Did the Charter Club give any indication of when the construction would end?  We are scheduled to go there in September.


----------



## buzglyd (May 8, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Did the Charter Club give any indication of when the construction would end?  We are scheduled to go there in September.



I don't know where the letter is currently but I'll try to find out when I'm there.


----------



## Sea Six (May 9, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Did the Charter Club give any indication of when the construction would end?  We are scheduled to go there in September.


You can call the front desk and ask them.  Really!


----------



## rapmarks (May 9, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Did the Charter Club give any indication of when the construction would end?  We are scheduled to go there in September.


November


----------



## PigsDad (May 10, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> November


What construction are they doing at Charter Club?  I'm an owner, but have not heard about the project they are doing.  Thanks!

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (May 10, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> What construction are they doing at Charter Club?  I'm an owner, but have not heard about the project they are doing.  Thanks!
> 
> Kurt


Concrete, redoing facade, balconies, walkways, stairwells.  Think jackhammers.  They said certain units will have to either vacate from 8 to 5 or stay inside all day


----------



## gnipgnop (May 11, 2020)

Yikes!!!  November?  Sounds like major work.  Maybe we can change it.  Thanks for your reply


----------



## Sea Six (May 15, 2020)

Florida is starting to open up, Phase 1 on 5/18.


----------



## Sea Six (May 15, 2020)

Amusement Parks - May submit plans.  We'll see how that goes!  I'm just glad to see so many small businesses come back to life.  I'm looking forward to the pro sports.  We have 3 NFL teams, NBL grapefruit MANY TEAMS,and of course pro, NFL,  and on, and on.  This needs to start up!


----------



## rapmarks (May 16, 2020)

Just to note, noise level was terrible, mostly with them drilling the concrete right outside my door.  With 25 per cent occupancy, it would have been nice if they situated you in a place that wasn’t being worked on.


----------



## Panina (May 16, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Just to note, noise level was terrible, mostly with them drilling the concrete right outside my door.  With 25 per cent occupancy, it would have been nice if they situated you in a place that wasn’t being worked on.


With so many units they should have done that.  I would have been so noisy complaining to II, management, even hgvc.  Just not right.


----------



## buzglyd (May 16, 2020)

Panina said:


> With so many units they should have done that.  I would have been so noisy complaining to II, management, even hgvc.  Just not right.



I've got an RCI exchange checking in the 23rd. If it's loud during the day we will spend most of our time on the beach or away from the resort. It's not optimal but we really want to get away.


----------



## rapmarks (May 16, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> I've got an RCI exchange checking in the 23rd. If it's loud during the day we will spend most of our time on the beach or away from the resort. It's not optimal but we really want to get away.


Sounds easy but it rained three days, very gusty winds and everything was closed.


----------

